# Audi Sport Launches New iPhone App Covering A4 DTM, R15 and R8 LMS Campaigns



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Right in time for the start of the new season Audi puts the DTM and all other racing series in which the brand with the four rings is active on the iPhone, the iPod Touch and the new iPad: the “Audi Sport” App is now available for downloading from the App Store – free of charge of course.
The new application offers the latest news, results, point standings, photos, sound bites, videos and background information on Audi AG’s extensive motorsport commitment.
The reports cover the DTM, the Le Mans project and the GT3 customer sport program. The Audi A4 DTM, the R15 TDI diesel race sports car and the Audi R8 LMS are presented in detail as well as all Audi drivers and Audi “factory” teams. A live ticker keeps users up to speed on all major racing commitments.
The App offers media representatives a dedicated service area from which TV footage may be ordered, for example. 
During the next few months the App will be progressively extended and enhanced by additional features.


----------

